# Picture of my Sabre in winter storage



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
Here is my poor Sabre in winter storage. It lives under the tree all year round but no cover in the summer. It is like an old dog 
that thrives on neglect and lives outside.
Rodster
PS..I put this post under John Deere because my dealer said it was a real Deere and he would not lie to me or would he????


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Here is the reason it lives outside. I read on another forum that these cheap tractors are only good for 4 or 5 years so It is not worth anything anyway. I guess they are right because I had to replace the battery ounce and also have to put air in the tires 
two or 3 times a year.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well at least you put a tarp on it.... i guess given the choice between my tractor and my goat being garaged.. the GTO would win too...


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

By leaving it outside pretty much guarantees a 4-5 year life span 

Me personally I wouldn't be eager to replace a machine after 4 or 5 years, even if it was made out of balsam wood. I would maintain it just the same...you wouldn't want to put it in a shed? 

Ducati


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You know Rod you can give me the GTO and you would have lots of room for your JD Sabre


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I already got my 4-5 years so the rest is all gravy. It also has a built in anti theft divice. In a few months the front tires will go 
flat. 
:dancingfo


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Jody
The GTO is the Wifes toy. She loves to go to the cruises. The two wheel toys are mine. I take care of my next door neighbors
house when they go to Florida for the winter. That lets me put the GTO in their garage for most of the winter so I have room to
play in my garage. 
Rodster


----------

